# Hilfe, Apache zeigt nicht die erstellten Wespace an



## vdHeuvel (28. Feb. 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

nach mehreren test versuchen brauche ich Eure Unterstützung.

Wie im Titel schon erwähnt zeigt der Webserver die mit ISPConfig v.2.2.21 erstellten  Webspace nicht an. Sowohl aus dem LAN wie aus dem WAN!
Er spring immer in den 'sharedip' Ordner.

Meine Konfiguration:


(feste IP xx.xx.xx.xx) WAN --------- IPCop ---------- LAN (192.168.16.1/24)
(10.168.16.1/24)
|
|
DMZ
ISPConfig
(10.168.16.5/24)

Bei meinem Domain Provider habe ich 'mydomain.tld' ein A-Record auf die feste IP eingestellt.

Der Webserver läuft unter Ubuntu 7.10, den ich nach der Anleitung

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-server-installation-lamp-email-dns-ftp-ispconfig/

installiert habe.

In der /etc/hosts steht folgendes:


```
127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost 
'feste IP'     alpha.mydomain.tld        alpha
```
Am ende der Installation von ISPConfig v.2.2.21 bei der abfrage der IP habe ich auch die 'feste IP' sowie natürlich im Admin Backend von ISPConfig eingegeben.

In der 'Vhosts_ispconfig.conf' sieht auch alles rosig aus.


```
NameVirtualHost 10.168.16.5:80
<VirtualHost 10.168.16.5:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 'feste IP':80
<VirtualHost 'feste IP':80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
#
#
######################################
# Vhost: www.mydomain.tld:80
######################################
#
#
<VirtualHost 87.79.68.55:80>
SuexecUserGroup web9_stephan web9
ServerName www.vdh-net.de:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@vdh-net.de
DocumentRoot /var/www/web9/web
ServerAlias vdh-net.de
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.jsp Default.htm default.htm
ErrorLog /var/www/web9/log/error.log
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
<Directory /var/www/web9/web>
  suPHP_Engine on
  suPHP_UserGroup web9_stephan web9
  AddHandler x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
  suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-php
  SetEnv php_safe_mode On
</Directory>
<IfModule mod_ruby.c>
  <Directory /var/www/web9/web>
    Options +ExecCGI
  </Directory>
   RubyRequire apache/ruby-run
  #RubySafeLevel 0
  <Files *.rb>
    SetHandler ruby-object
    RubyHandler Apache::RubyRun.instance
  </Files>
  <Files *.rbx>
    SetHandler ruby-object
    RubyHandler Apache::RubyRun.instance
  </Files>
</IfModule>
Alias /error/ "/var/www/web9/web/error/"
ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html
AliasMatch ^/~([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web9/user/$1/web/$3
AliasMatch ^/users/([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web9/user/$1/web/$3
</VirtualHost>
```
Was kann das sein?  Hat einer von Euch eine Idee was das sein kann?

Habe ich was falsch gemacht?
​


----------



## Till (29. Feb. 2008)

Stell bitte sicher, dass Du auf die Webseiten mit der Domain zugreofst und nicht mit dr IP Adresse. Für die Domain muss ein DNS A-Record existieren, der auf die IP Deines Routers verweist. Außerdem musst Du für die Wenseiten die interne IP Adresse auswählen und nicht die externe IP.


----------



## Feanwulf (29. Feb. 2008)

Ich behaupte mal dein ISPConfig Server weiß nicht was er mit der Festen IP-Adresse anfangen muß!

Was passiert wenn du für das Webhosting die interne IP-Adresse vergibst. Eigentlich müsste durch die DMZ alle Anfragen an Port 80 auf den ISPConfig Server umgeleitet werden, da ist es egal welche feste IP-Adresse du hast!

Wenn du von deinem Provider weitere IP-Adressen bekommen kannst, würde ich dir eh raten am IPCOP NAT auszuschalten für die feste IP-Adresse des Webservers und dann den Webserver mit der festen IP-Adresse direkt zu konfigurieren!


----------



## vdHeuvel (29. Feb. 2008)

Hallo und guten Abend alle zusammen,

@Till


> Für die Domain muss ein DNS A-Record existieren


Das hatte ich schon getan.



> Außerdem musst Du für die Webseiten die interne IP Adresse auswählen und nicht die externe IP.


Das war es! 

Danke!!!


----------

